# Friendly rat has suddenly become aggressive  advice please?



## Monster (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi there,

I was hoping someone might be able to help me. 

I have kept rats for years and have had rescue ones which needed a lot of patience so I am not unused to nervous rats and the odd bite  but I have never had this problem before...

Got two female rats from a Pets at Home adoption centre when they were about 4 months old, they are now a year old. 

One of them has always been very friendly. She used to have a quirk where by if you touched a specific point on her spine she would freeze and shudder. 

In the last couple of weeks she has started to dislike being handled and often squeaks or turns to bite when you try to handle her. 

They play out of the cage and she will happily run back and forth sitting on me but if I stroke her back or try to pick her up she becomes very aggressive. Her fur bristles up like a toilet brush and she actually tries to attack me, grabbing hold of my hand and biting. If she cant get my hand she will bite the nearest thing she can get, my jumper, foot, or the other rat. And she keeps coming back for more, if I walk away she chases after me and if i put her back in the cage she will come straight back out after me. 

Last night we had a stand off, I thought if I sat quietly next to her she might calm down but she sat, on the edge of her cage, bristled up like a toilet brush, clicking her teeth loudly and watching me for ages.

We now have a dog living with us, but he has been with us for almost as long as I have had the rats. The only thing that has changed in the last couple of weeks is that her housemate has developed a tumour and they both went to the vets. 

I am nursing my little finger this morning where she took a chunk out of it last night. 

Does anyone know why she might have suddenly changed her behaviour or has any idea what I should do? This isnt a nervous rat that doesnt like being handled, she actually seems determined to pick a fight with me!

I would appreciate any advice. 

Thanks


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

possibly there's something wrong with her spine, is it only when you touch her spine she goes aggressive?? if it is i'd get it checked out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

maybe her back hurts more than before?

take her back/ring the vet you saw and see what he/she says about the behaviour?? She may be upset with you about taking her to the vet and they've hurt her (unknowingly) or you've done the same.

I hope she gets a better temprement back 

x


----------



## Monster (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for that, I need to take the other one back in a few days for check up anyway. 

Looking at aggression in male rats her behaviour is just the same - she is also weeing all the time as she runs around which isn't normal. She is definately a girl but is it possible she has a lot of male hormones?

I have read that often males can become agressive at between 6-12 months - puffing up fur and hissing as well as urinating excessively. I've only ever had one boy rat but it sounds like mine thinks she is a boy?

I didn't mention that she used to bully her house mate and often tries to mount her as though she is a male. 

Thanks for your time


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

a lot of my girls urinate when running round and it is nothing to worry about. i think your first port of call is the vet to determine whether she is in any pain! good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------

